# Desperate for stock phot of UK map as a circuit board



## antonioconte (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, can anyone help me, I'm Desperate for stock phot of UK map as a circuit board for use in a brochure for a client as they like the idea of connection and Uk etc.

I've searched getty, istock, dreamstime, ablstock, bigshotphotos, photos.com alreadyt.

tia


----------



## simbalala (Jun 20, 2006)

Time to use your Photoshop skillz.

Shouldn't be too hard to find the map and a circuit board and combine the two.


----------



## antonioconte (Jun 20, 2006)

ok, good idea.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 20, 2006)

Lots of free photo sites around. Start here: http://www.sxc.hu.


----------



## antonioconte (Jun 21, 2006)

didn't know about that one, thanks very much.


----------



## simbalala (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's another:

http://www.stockxpert.com/index.phtml


----------



## antonioconte (Jun 21, 2006)

wow, this is great, anymore onyone?  I thought I had found the best kind of 10 or so but now I see there are more great ones out there.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's my full list I've found the past year or so:

http://aarinfreephoto.com/
http://www.amgmedia.com/freephotos/
http://www.artfavor.com/
http://amazingtextures.com/textures/index.php
http://www.burningwell.org/
http://www.bigfoto.com/
http://www.buzznet.com/
http://www.barrysfreephotos.com/
http://www.creatingonline.com/stock_photos/
http://www.cepolina.com/freephoto/
http://search.creativecommons.org/
http://gimp-savvy.com/PHOTO-ARCHIVE/
http://gallery.hd.org/index.jsp
http://www.free-photographs.net/
http://www.freedigitalphotos.net/
http://www.freephotos.com/
http://www.freedigitalphotos.net/
http://www.freephotos.com/
http://www.freephotosbank.com/
http://free-stockphotos.com/
http://www.freemediagoo.com/
http://geekphilosopher.com/MainPage/photos.htm
http://www.freefoto.com/index.jsp
http://fromoldbooks.org/
http://www.holylandphotos.org/
http://davidniblack.com/imagebase/
http://www.imageafter.com/
http://www.morguefile.com/
http://majesticimagery.com/
http://www.pics4learning.com/
http://www.pixelperfectdigital.com/
http://pdphoto.org/
http://www.photorogue.com/
http://www.pixelbag.de/
http://www.photocase.com/Default.asp
http://www.picturestation.net/start/
http://www.sxc.hu/
http://www.stockvault.net/gallery/
http://www.unprofound.com/
http://www.woophy.com/map/index.php
http://www.nps.gov/yell/press/images/
http://yotophoto.com/


----------



## lauriemacosx (Aug 29, 2006)

And another stock photography site:

http://www.luckyoliver.com

Not free, but cheap photos.  Good quality, too.


----------

